
WYSIWYG editor for Bootstrap - tortilla
http://hackerwins.github.io/summernote/
======
Edmond
You mean WYSIWYG editor developed using bootstrap? I read the title as meaning
a WYSIWYG editor for developing with bootstrap, which would actually be
awesome...

Smart visual tooling for a framework such as bootstrap would be quite nice.

~~~
coreymaass
A few of them exist - Jetstrap, and Layoutit come to mind.

~~~
Edmond
Thanks, Layoutit looks particularly interesting.

